# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Schaamluis (Platjes) - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Schaamluizen (platjes) zijn vervelende, maar ongevaarlijke parasieten, die meestal door lichamelijk contact worden overgebracht. Je kunt ze ook oplopen door het delen van besmette kleding, beddengoed of bijvoorbeeld handdoeken. De luizen leven van menselijk bloed en kunnen zich bevinden op alle behaarde delen van het lichaam, maar niet in het hoofdhaar (luizen in het hoofdhaar zijn hoofdluizen).

*Schaamluis is eenvoudig zelf vast te stellen:* op de schaamharen zijn puntjes te zien. Dat zijn de eitjes of neten van de luis. De luizen zelf zijn ook goed te zien. Vaak bewegen ze door het schaamhaar en zien eruit als kleine spinnetjes (1-3 mm). Schaamluizen zijn vrij gemakkelijk te bestrijden met speciale bestrijdingsmiddelen.

*Klachten*
Ongeveer twee weken nadat je met de (eitjes van de) schaamluis in aanraking bent gekomen, kun je last krijgen van aanhoudende jeuk. Dit is een allergische reactie op de beten van de luizen. Meestal zitten de beestjes op de haren rond de geslachtsdelen en de anus, soms ook op de overige lichaamsbeharing en zelfs in wimpers en wenkbrauwen. De luizen leven van menselijk bloed, waardoor ze vlekjes van rode of bruine ontlasting achterlaten in het ondergoed. Op de huid laten de beten van de luis grijsblauwe plekjes achter.

*Mogelijke gevolgen*
Door het krabben kan de huid rood en geïrriteerd raken. Als er daarbij wondjes ontstaan kan dit huidinfecties tot gevolg hebben.

*Behandeling*
Wassen met water en gewone zeep of shampoo helpt niet tegen schaamluis. Via de huisarts of bij de drogist of apotheek is een middel tegen luis te verkrijgen. Hier is geen recept voor nodig. Het middeltje wordt op het schaamhaar, het haar aan de binnenzijde van de bovenbenen en al het aangedane haar, met uitzondering van de wimpers, aangebracht. Twaalf uur na de behandeling zijn alle luizen en neten dood. Bij een hevige infectie is het verstandig de behandeling na een week nogmaals te herhalen. Luizen en neten in de wimpers worden bestreden door het tweemaal daags insmeren van de wimpers met vaseline. De behandeling duurt dan tien dagen. Het alternatief is het verwijderen van de luis met een pincet en de neten met de vingernagels van de wimpers te verwijderen. Kleding en beddengoed moeten worden gewassen (op 60° Celsius), gestoomd of chemisch gereinigd. Om een nieuwe infectie te voorkomen, is het belangrijk dat partners zich ook laten behandelen. Ook als ze nog geen klachten hebben.

Als iemand schaamluis heeft opgelopen bij seksueel contact, is het verstandig om ook onderzoek naar andere soas te laten doen.

_Bron: www.soaaids.nl_

----------


## Humanbody

Meer info over schaamluis

----------

